# crocheted rug picture



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Someone posted a little while ago a crocheted rug they made with old sheets. I thought that looked so neat, I had to try it. I got myself a big crochet hook and made a small rug out of old shirts I didn't wear anymore. (many of them my old maternity shirts) I think it came out pretty nice!:
Hosted on Fotki
I put it in front of the kitchen sink. I have a braided denim rug I've been working on for over a year, that's a lot of work. The crocheted rug is sooo much easier and goes much faster than the braiding does.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!! Great job!!! :bouncy: Those rugs are the BEST to stand on in front of the sink....so comfy on the feet!

:clap:
Shawna


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

About twenty years ago, I made a crocheted rug too!

I scoured the Good Will stores for cotton garments in shades of blue. I made stripes out of them, sewing the strips together at random. I too had a huge hook and put it together.

It went well in our city house and about a year ago, I found it packed away. We've been here 15 years!

It looks even better in this old farmhouse because it definitely has that home made look!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh now I'm inspired! What a pretty rug


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love your rug. I posted a picture of one I made from old flannel sheets. I've made several using old t-shirts. They wear great and wash really nice. By making your strips different widths you can make different weights of rugs. I really like the heavier weights for in front of my kitchen sink.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes! Yours were the ones I saw with the flannel sheets. They looked so nice I had to try it. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

grannygardner said:


> I love your rug. I posted a picture of one I made from old flannel sheets. I've made several using old t-shirts. They wear great and wash really nice. By making your strips different widths you can make different weights of rugs. I really like the heavier weights for in front of my kitchen sink.


Thanks to this post, I am now saving all old T-shirts for this project. Also, I see flannel sheets at yard sales all the time. I will have to start paying much closer attention to that and pick up the ones that are priced right!
This makes me look forward to winter when I have time to work on such projects.
Trisha


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

The rug looks great. I need a kitchen sink rug and one by the sliding glass door. After seeing the lovely rugs posted here. I had to add it to my list to do... someday.

Did you add a non-skid backing?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

that's so homey looking.

It reminds me. I was 9 and Mom was crocheting an oval rug, I think with rags or heavy yarn, that when I first started crocheting - cause I wanted to do it, too.

I really like your rug.

Angie


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

shepmom said:


> The rug looks great. I need a kitchen sink rug and one by the sliding glass door. After seeing the lovely rugs posted here. I had to add it to my list to do... someday.
> 
> Did you add a non-skid backing?


no, I didn't add a backing, it really doesn't slide at all.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Nothing as cool as yours. smile

My first 3 strand crocheted oval rug. My first rug, too. It'll do the job at the door. Still debating about making it non-skid or save the kitchen cabinet roll for another project.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

uhhhh.
Here's the link-- http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcountryhaven/3738857319/


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

very cool, I love the color!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

what size crochet hook did you have ???


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

pyro,
not sure if you are asking Amyl or me.

I used a large hook size N. If I were to make a rug with cloth strips I think I'd go with a Q hook. I think that's the largest crochet hook.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, that is wonderful! The colors are so pretty. '
I think I'll take a trip to goodwill to find some used sheets... I just got an idea of something to try, looking at your crocheted rug.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

You can make fringe around the edge by cutting strips of cloth each 12 to 18 inches. 

Poke 3 strips through a crochet loop on the edge of the rug. 

You will now have 6 strips, when doubled. 

Hold them together and make a 3-strand braid. (Two strips each) 

Tie or sew the ends. 

Repeat all the way around. Makes the rug bigger too.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

shepmom said:


> pyro,
> not sure if you are asking Amyl or me.
> 
> I used a large hook size N. If I were to make a rug with cloth strips I think I'd go with a Q hook. I think that's the largest crochet hook.


yup, size Q is what I used,,largest hook they had.




Island of Blueb said:


> You can make fringe around the edge by cutting strips of cloth each 12 to 18 inches.
> 
> Poke 3 strips through a crochet loop on the edge of the rug.
> 
> ...


that's a really good idea!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

AmyL, your rug is great and lovely, BTW!


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

For those of us who do not crochet... is there a place I can find easy instructions to make one of these rugs??


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

it's beautiful, I love blue and brown together.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW! It really is beautiful!


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

It is definitely non-skid? If so, I'm seeing this as my Mother's birthday present in February.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

tryskal, if you make one, and find that it skids afterward, you can add a simple backing to it by tacking on (or even fabric adhesive) a piece of rubber backing, or even one of those rubbery/nubby sort of placemats or shelf liners.


----------



## chipper (Sep 9, 2009)

what a great way to use old clothing and linens. Sounds like you found a new craft for those of us trying to be "greener" these days.

Can you tell me, did you sew the sides of the strips in, toward the center of the strip? Is it fraying at all?


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, both beautiful rugs, well done!

Wish I could crochet.. I have tried but just can't "get it." My DD14 can crochet though - my MIL taught her how


----------



## nomifyle (Mar 26, 2008)

What great ideas, especially looking at goodwill for garments to cut up an use. 
I recently started crocheting after many years and as soon as I complete the two scarves I am making for my daughters-in-law's birthdays in October I gonna make some rugs. 

I have several larges garbage bags of grocery sacks saved to make a rug from.

Judy


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The rug is very pretty. I wish I knew how to crochet.


----------

